# yamaha recall?



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

i went and bought a 06 yamaha kodiak 450 today, or i should say tried to. everything was all set to pick up the next mroning but the saleman called and said that there was a recall on it and i couldnt have it for about 3 weeks. you think he had it sold to someone else and forgot or is there a recall out there for them? thanks for any info.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Go to the Yammy website, should be info there. If not, call them or email them, Yamaha, not your dealer. Or call another Yamaha dealer and ask them.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Is that recall just on the Kodiak 450?


----------



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

the salesmen told me that it was on all the 06 yamaha 4x4,s.


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

Not sure if this is why- but I heard that they were having some issues with Fuel getting to hot... My King quad was just recalled- tie rod ends were not right. At least they are taking care of it. Yamaha makes a good quad- I think you will be fine.

Marshall


----------



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

well i found out what was going on. there was a recall on the quad, but th store didnt order the parts for it and they cant get them for three weeks. they also new about the problem weeks before i came there. so i decided to go to and dealership and found the kodiak 450 for $800 cheeper and im getting a bunch of freebies with it so i get to pick it up in te morning . thanks for all you replies.


----------



## Browning (Oct 26, 2005)

Can you share the name of the dealership that saved you $800.00 for your Kodiak 450? I live in Midland and have been debating between the Kodiak 450 and the Grizzly for about two months now.


----------



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

i bought mine at mike reihls in roseville. at macomb powersports where i first went they wanted $7300 i got mine out the door for $6400 with a yamaha 4 year warranty and the winch for 69 bucks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

$7300 for a 450cc?? Holly crap!  Yamaha's are great machines, but damn at that price you can buy any of the big bores......ouch! Yamaha must have had a healthy price jump between the 05's and the 06's


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

May be too late, but two years ago, the cheapest place for the yamahas that I could find was Nelson's Speed Shop in Greenville. Seems like it was $5700 otd on the Kodiak, unless it's for farm use.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I think for that kinda dough you might consider hoping in the truck and heading to Chattanooga TN. You could probably find at least one other guy looking for a quad to go along and split the gas. Look at the out the door pricing for these models. See link

http://www.southernhonda.com/new_ve...1606R0&Manufacturer=1&Category=2&CatDesc=ATVs

You aren't charged any TN sales tax and yes you do have to add the MI sales tax to the listed prices- when you get your title at the MI secretary of state. But even with the 6% sales tax added in the prices are phenomenal. There is also a Victory Polaris dealer down there with similar deals. Not sure about a Yammy dealer though.

Just a thought.......gilly


----------

